# How to Make Words with letters/symbols?



## 92korea (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey all, how do i make Words made up of letters/symbols
Lets say i want to spell YAHOO with just periods or the letters yahoo. Like one giant word made up of periods or words. Preferably within a 30 length space?
like those facepalm pictures that are made up of * / I . 

thanks :wave:


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Only way to do it that I know of is make it yourself. Just the way you described.


----------

